# 2015 L/E box call



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 16, 2015)

This is our 2015 Limited Edition box. Walnut over Butternut. Artwork is by the super talented Kelly Puckett from South Carolina. The old house in the picture was built by my wife's great great Grandfather. Thanks for the look.

http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02912.jpg
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02910.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Jul 17, 2015)

Once again you have made a master piece. Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice scene on the top . What is the artwork "painted" on ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Jul 18, 2015)

Beautiful Call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 18, 2015)

That is very nice looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2015)

Very good looking box.....nice paint job too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice scene on the top . What is the artwork "painted" on ?



Thanks, the scene was painted by Kelly Puckett from South Carolina. She does amazing work! The old house in the picture was actually built by my wife's great great Grandfather in the late 1800's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2015)

Outstanding craftsmanship. Heirloom quality. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

